# Hitch's Big Snip



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I just dropped Hitch off at the vet's... I have to admit it was easier this time around than with Kubrick, but I still got all teary eyed leaving him in there.  He was so happy (and such a good boy - walked perfectly on the leash) on the way there and I just kept thinking "Oh poor pup, you're not going to be happy tonight." He's getting a full blood panel done beforehand and the surgery will be done in the afternoon. I'll be able to pick him up around 6pm. I just wanted to ask that you all think of him at least once today... he's such a good boy and I feel horrible for leaving him in there, even though I KNOW it's a good thing. Here are two pictures I took of him last night... (wet after his bath an then hanging out with his brother - Kubrick's watching TV, as usual) he's such a sweet pup!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He'll be in my thoughts all day. Wishing Hitch a speedy recovery. Give him an extra hug and kiss from me tonight.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll keep him in our thoughts. Hope all goes smoothly. Nice pictures. Poor baby.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Thinking of you Hitch! His eyes look so much like Havee's:bounce:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Lina,
Sending good thoughts but remember when once home, it may be harder this time around controlling two when they want to constantly play together.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Good luck Hitch!

Hope all goes well and that soon you'll be in the arms of your loving mama!

We want to see pictures of you in your onesie!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Good luck to Hitch! The picture is so cute.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your thoughts and wishes!

Amanda, I know... I'm worried about that for sure! And of course DH is out of town tonight, so at least for the first night, I'm on my own watching them.

Nan, I'm not using a onesie... though I can get a picture of him in his BiteNot collar for you.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Yes, I will definitely be thinking of Hitch today (and you). It is so hard to turn around and leave them there knowing what is about to be done. I hope it all goes smoothly and he has a speedy recovery. Good luck to you both.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

thinking of you and hitch and hoping he takes it easy once he's home.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sending kisses and hugs to Hitch today!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, best wishes for a quick recovery Hitch!!


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Awww little Hitch is so sweet. Will be thinking of you both today! Baloo and I send get well tummy rubs.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

I can't believe it's time already for Hitch's snip!! Love the cute pix of the boyz.
Lina, he will sail through, like all 2nd children lol. Heath was totally unfazed by it. Tired for one day & then back to normal.
I used the inflatable collar & it was a dream. Looking forward to your updates on the patient.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Well wishes to Hitch


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hope he's all done by now and will rest well tonight. Kubrick must be wondering where his little brother is.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lina, I'll be anxious to read how well Hitch is doing this evening! Sending lots of "good boy" tummy pats to him from Tucker and I.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

I've been thinking of little Hitch all day today. It made me feel bad for him when you said how happy he was on his way there, poor thing. I'm sure he'll get over it in no time!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Awe! Sweet pictures! Wishing Hitch a speedy recovery.


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Best wishes to Hitch for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

You'll be bounding around in no time buddy boy!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Sending quick healing vibes your way Hitch! Can hardly wait to see you in your BiteNot collar.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Definitely thought of hitch all day...let us know when he's home and how he's doing???!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hope hitch is doing well tonight.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Lina,

We are thinking of you and Hitch and hoping that the surgery went off without a hitch.  

:grouphug: and puppy licks going your way.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

So we're home. Hitchcock is miserable, but he's not as bad as Kubrick was - he even wagged his tail when we got home! Now he's laying on my lap letting out a sigh/whine every 30 seconds or so, especially if I stop petting him... he's manipulating me, I swear. 

Kubrick doesn't understand what's going on with Hitch and keeps sniffing him all the time. I won't let him sniff around the incision area, so that's confusing him as well (he's used to sniffing his brother whenever he **** well pleases, LOL).

Oh and the surgery apparently went well but Hitchcock's famous whine is now infamous apparently. I don't think I've ever told any of you this (well except for Alan and Michelle who've witnessed it first hand) but Hitchcock is a champion WHINER. And I do mean WHINER - all capitals there. He can go non-stop for hours, and he never grew out of it, unlike Kubrick who was like that as a puppy but not when he got older. He only whines when he's extremely unhappy - so when left in the crate longer than he wants to be in the mornings and in the hated car. In any case, the vet techs were very impressed (and likely annoyed) that he was able to whine - and LOUDLY apparently - even while doped up. They said the grogginess didn't affect his whining at all, LOL.

Hitch is definitely not happy right now, but I'm sure he'll bounce back soon. I just hate seeing him in pain. 

Thank you so much to you all for thinking of him! It definitely made me feel better knowing you all were there for him and me.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

kisses to that sweet Hitchcock may his whining end soon because of this situation.
hope sitting with Mommy makes him feel better


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Hope they gave you some medicine for his pain tonight. If I were you I'd give it to him, have a very large drink and snuggle up on the couch.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

awww Lina, I missed this today..But I am so happy Hitch is home. I live with a whiner too...it's cute unless it's all you hear. Feel better Hitch.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Poor Hitch. I'm sure Kubrick is worried, too. Glad Hitch is home and it went well...and he's got a reputation now, at the vets! :biggrin1 (Just glad it's not me having to listen to him whine and feeling even worse for him because of it.)


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome home Hitchcock. Glad to hear it all went well. I know this is so hard on Kubrick as well. That was the worst part for us. We had one that felt so well and wanted to play, and one under the weather who wanted no part of it. Sending healing kisses to Hitchcock.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Hitch I'll bet you are one adorable whiner. Feel better.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome home Hitch the magnificent whiner.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Speedy recovery precious Hitch. I know you'll be feeling up to par in a few days.:angel:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Lina, I've been out of the house all day and just seeing this news. I'm glad it's over and remember what a hard day it was to leave Cicero. I hope they gave you meds for pain for a few days. I think now the hardest part will be to keep him from jumping around to much in a couple of days. AND...Hitch has the cutest butt !! Will check back tomorrow to see how his night went. "Get well soon, Hitch."


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

So glad to hear Hitch is back home, whiney and all.  I thought of him at one point this afternoon while I was in a waiting room. Someone was reading a mystery novel and it made me think of Hitchcock! lol Belly rubs, gentle ones, for the boy.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Glad everything went well with Hitch. I'm sure he'll be back to normal tomorrow. I think a lot of the problem is how they handle the meds. I don't think they like to be so groggy.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Glad to hear Hitch is home and the surgery went well. Hope he has a speedy recovery. I think, once's he's feeling better, we need a video to see if he really is a whiner.


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Thought about Hitch today and glad he is home although a bit miserable... 
Funny how he whines!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hope Hitch is doing well tonight!


Ryan


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Lina said:


> I don't think I've ever told any of you this (well except for Alan and Michelle who've witnessed it first hand) but Hitchcock is a champion WHINER. And I do mean WHINER - all capitals there. He can go non-stop for hours, and he never grew out of it, unlike Kubrick who was like that as a puppy but not when he got older. He only whines when he's extremely unhappy - so when left in the crate longer than he wants to be in the mornings and in the hated car. In any case, the vet techs were very impressed (and likely annoyed) that he was able to whine - and LOUDLY apparently - even while doped up. They said the grogginess didn't affect his whining at all, LOL.


ound:
I'm sorry, but that was so funny. I had no idea that Hitchcock was a whiner. Marble is too, and it reminds me of a spoiled child. I'm glad Hitchcock is home safe and sound, and I hope he heals quickly!
Gina


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

AWWW, I am SO sorry Hitch is miserable and hoping he'll be feeling much brighter tomorrow. (By the way, Biscuit is my little whiner(esp. in the car and always at the vets). I'm thinking good thoughts for Hitch's speedy recovery. He will love the bite-not collar & will be able to do anything with it on. Plus, it gives them quite the jaunty James Bond-in-a-turtleneck GQ look.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

IWAH!!!!

His whining sounds familiar...hello drama queen?!

Hope that cutie pa tootie feels better soon.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Hope everyone got a good night sleep last night and Hitch is trying (against mom's wishes) to be his normal self.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Let us know how he's doing today. Hope you guys got some sleep.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hope the first night went well.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I hope your first night went well, Carolina. (And yes, I had to laugh and roll my eyes at his whining. I had hoped he would outgrow that, but... sounds like it's worse now. Geez!)


----------



## emazeredo (Oct 11, 2008)

Aww..Poor Little Hitch!
I wish you a quick recovery!
:angel:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I hope Hitch had a good night. I was just checking in to see how you two made out last night.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Glad Hitch's snip went well and he's home. Hope last night went smoothly and he's feeling less pain today. Gentle belly rubs from me and ear lickies from Tori.


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

How's Hitch doing today?


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Hope Hitch is feeling better today.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Carolina, I hope Hitch is feeling better today. I agree, we need a video or audio recording of that now famous whine!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Thank you all so much for asking! Hitch is feeling better today though he goes through his moments of why me and my life is miserable. He's having one right now, poor pup, when he can't find a comfortable spot for the life of him.

Last night, however, was pure hell. I tried putting him on the bed with me as his crate is too small for him to lay down comfortable with the BiteNot collar on (he can curl up, but not stretch out) and I couldn't sleep at all since he kept moving and he has this bad habit of not wanting to stay on the bed with us and jumping off (we stop this as it's not safe since our bed is so high). I think it's because it's crowded or warm or I'm not sure what. But he HATES the crate as well. He just wants to sleep on the floor or on his bed. So around 4am I decide to just put him in Kubrick's crate which is much bigger than his own. I put him in there and moved to the bottom of the bed so I could keep an eye on him and left the light on. I couldn't sleep at all as I was afraid he was getting to his wound somehow and he kept whining every time he moved - therefore waking me up. After an hour and a half of this, I decided to forget it and bring in a bed into the bedroom along with a pee pad just in case. Apparently he was very thirsty too because when I opened the crate and the bedroom door he RAN out to the water bottle and drank for like 30 seconds. I put down the pee pad as I knew he'd have to pee right away and I didn't want to wait longer on my feet as I was SO tired. Of course he peed as soon as the light went off then went on the dog bed and after some tossing and turning and more whining for another 30 minutes he fell asleep - thank goodness! I woke up around 9am (meaning I got 3 hours of sleep) and let them out to potty. Of course, Hitch is now trying to play with Kubrick. His tail is up and wagging an he's acting a lot better. So I haven't given him his pain medication today (though I'll still give him the anti-inflammatory one which has some pain killer in it, if I'm not mistaken) as he tried to play and run around with Kubrick all morning. I will give him his pain medication as soon as he shows that he's in pain, though. I was so tired and needed to sleep so I put Hitch in the expen. Kubrick sat right next to it with his nose through the bars watching his little brother the whole time - while Hitch, of course, whined whined whined. I probably only slept 30 minutes or so. I let him out and he seemed to have calmed down a bit so I felt it was safe to sleep with them both out and the two of them slept with me on the couch until 1:30pm. I am SO glad I took the day off work... no way would I have been able to make it in!

Sorry for the novel, just needed to write that down somewhere! My husband is out of town until tonight, which is why this was so much harder for me - no one to take over watching him.

I do have to say, though, that Hitch is still his happy little self, except for some moments of pain and discomfort, and was very excited to do his favorite thing in the world today: Tricks for treats! I kept it very low key (only sits/downs and stays, nothing else) and only for 2-3 downs/sits but it cheered him up immensely. I have some pictures of it to upload and show you guys... will do that in a bit. Now he's sleeping.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Poor Hitch...and you. Losing sleep is so awful! Hopefully tonight you can get some rest!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Wishing you both a nice, long nap.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Poor you and Hitch! Hope you got some more  today with the boys. Take care.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Poor Hitch and Lina! I sure hope you get better sleep tonight and some naps on and off today. That sounded like a very rough night! 
Gina


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Here are some pictures pre-training session and during the training session of today... Hitch looks too happy doesn't he?























































And just to prove that he's not all smiles (and for everyone asking for it) here's a video of the whining boy... this is a SMALL whine, btw.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Awwww Monte heard Hitch whine and came running over to see what was wrong then just laid his head down on my laptop, that was his way of saying I know what you mean that surgery is not fun.

He does look happy Carolina and I know all to well that little glimmer of happyness just warms your heart after a surgery. Hope you all get some better rest tonight.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Oh, so cute. Hope you get some sleep tonight. He looks kind of sad in the shot where he's sniffing the leg of the coffee table. I think the whine is cute, he can come stay with us if his whining bugs you :biggrin1: Is he bigger than Kubrick?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's gotten so big, such a cutie! Scooter heard him and came running, he did his head tilt back and forth. LOL


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry heard Hitch whining as well! Wow, he's such a big boy!
Lina, TGIF, hope you get some rest this weekend and hope the boy feels better soon.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh that whining would just kill me. He would be one spoiled boy here. ahaha


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Awwww, that was such a pitiful little whine. But other than that, he looks like he is feeling pretty good. I love that bite-not collar. It doesn't look all that uncomfortable at all.


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Awwww.....I didn't know my poor boy got neutered! Poor Hitch! I'm glad its over Lina, and he looks pretty darn good in those pictures. But the whine!!! LOL!! He's got that down perfect. Maddie came running when she heard it. I think doing the tricks with him was a great idea to get his mind off his miseries. Give him a gentle belly rub from me.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Glad to hear Hitch made it through the "Big Snip" okay and is on the mend. Lina, I hope you are soon also!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

OMG! Carolina is Hitch related to Marley? That would be a small whine here too and I wake up to it every single morning! Marley is a HUGE whiner and can go on forever when he wants out of his crate in the morning! He also is a talker and a barker! Both my boys came running in when they heard it!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*riki and daisy are wondering why the computer is crying...*

this they cannot figure out...one of their friends is crying and they don't know where he is.

Glad he is recovering well.


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Oh, poor Hitch and poor Lina! What a night. I hope tonite is better~~you're both so exhausted you'll probably sleep well. The video and pix are so cute.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Ahhhhh. that whining just breaks my heart. Hope he's doing better today!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

It's the very first time that Pablo reacted to a sound coming out of the speakers. He came rushing into the room with a nervous look on his face trying to figure out which puppy was getting tortured in his house. I played it for a second time and he felt very sorry for Hitch.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

glad Hitch is recuperating nicely! I know that whine. in our house that means I want...food...a toy...or I'm bored.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Well I must admit I found his whining adorable. Does that make me depraved? Anyway, Gitter didn't coming running but DS did. Then he got all teenager angsty with me when he realized it was from the computer. He thought it was Gitter who is one big whiner as well.


----------



## sweater32 (Dec 12, 2008)

I just saw this post today, sure hope he is feeling better and healing fast. The boys said woof, woof other words, get well soon!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

It's funny that my whiny boy is having such an effect on all your pups (and Hedy's teenage son, LOL)! He's such a drama queen, no?  I actually did get better sleep tonight and Hitch decided to sleep in Kubrick's crate - the door was open - while Kubrick was on the bed. I probably slept 6 hours or so and then my husband took Hitch out to the living room so I could get some more sleep and left Kubrick with me so they wouldn't play. Apparently Hitchcock whined for the entire 2 hours I was in the bedroom. DH said he didn't stop once. So I'm really not lying about the one above being a SMALL whine, LOL.

Marianne, he DOES look bigger but he's not! His head looks much larger but it's because of his ears. They're set a little higher than Kubrick's and they're also bigger so his head looks much larger. However, when they're wet you can definitely tell that Hitch is smaller. Plus, in actual height (at the withers), Kubrick is taller than Hitchcock.

Christy, I believe he is... isn't Marley a Hillary pup? Hitchcock is from Hillary and Piaget. I'm glad to know that he's not the only one... though my husband was very discouraged to hear that the never ending whine in the mornings wasn't going away ever, LOL.

Hitch tells me to let you know that he's enjoying all the (light) belly rubs immensely! Now if I could only stop him from thinking that he's 100% well so he won't play with Kubrick, jump on and off the couch, and run around like a maniac!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Lina, Hitch is so handsome in his pics, and I'm glad he's starting to feel better!!!His whining video was adorable and hilarious, although I'm sure you don't always find it adorable. Did he whine for 2 hours when you were in the room because he's so attached to you or was it Kubrick he wanted? He's very persistent, isn't he, and your DH is a very patient man. Marble is a huge whiner (when he's waiting for treats, when my kids have him in their room, when we're leaving, etc). I have been working on separation anxiety techniques you mentioned using with Kubrick. We made it to 3 hours, but my DH says after that he whines non-stop until I get home.
Gina


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Lina said:


> Christy, I believe he is... isn't Marley a Hillary pup? Hitchcock is from Hillary and Piaget. I'm glad to know that he's not the only one... though my husband was very discouraged to hear that the never ending whine in the mornings wasn't going away ever, LOL.


Ohhhhhh THAT explains everything! He has the whole drama queen thing on his fathers side, and the whining must be from his mothers side! Mine are a drama queen and a whiner and Hitch is related to both of them!

Never say forever! I've had one day without whining...hopeing to get another one someday! :wink:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

The whining would drive me nuts! lol Poor little baby, though.  Loved the pics, Lina, but so sorry about that horrible first night. Man, those suck all the energy out of you!! Here's to better days AND better nights.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Christy & Carolina, sorry that you both got such vocal dogs, but Hillary is a barker & growler, not a whiner. Piaget's the whiner. LOL Actually, I just met another family member at the show today and he's a whiner too. It seems to run pretty strong in that family. Jubilee has a bit of that in her as well, but she and Piaget are full brother/sister. Thankfully, Tinky does not. (She just growls when she plays.)

Carolina, glad to read that Hitch is feeling at his best. Now is the part where it's a pain to keep them from injuring themselves. I can't stand this stage after surgery!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Christy & Carolina, sorry that you both got such vocal dogs, but Hillary is a barker & growler, not a whiner. Piaget's the whiner. LOL Actually, I just met another family member at the show today and he's a whiner too. It seems to run pretty strong in that family. Jubilee has a bit of that in her as well, but she and Piaget are full brother/sister. Thankfully, Tinky does not. (She just growls when she plays.)


Hmmmm well that would explain how Hitch got the whiney gene, but not Marley. He's a whiner and a barker, but he DID get his mama's beautiful coat so he looks darn good while he's whining. :eyebrows:


----------



## Lynn Lieber (Mar 24, 2009)

*Chica's not a whiner, barker or growler*

Just to add another perspective to the gene pool, Chica (Hitchcock and Abby's sister from Piaget and Hillary) is as quiet as a mouse. At first we thought she couldn't bark. Now she barks once when the doorbell rings only. And she makes the tiniest little (um) just to let us know she is still there and she wants to get out of her crate in the morning. I have her in my office all day and no one even knows she is there she is so quiet. Or one little "um" when she wants to go outside for potty. She is also a champion sleeper -- she will sleep in her crate until 10 a.m. on the weekends without a peep. Sometimes I think she is too impossibly good to be true! We love her so much!

Chica's Puppy Mommy, Lynn


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lynn, it's funny how littermates can be so different in how they communicate.

I just had to come over to the forum when I saw that Hitch is on the cover of the 2010 calendar with his adoptive brother, Kubrick... and then I saw this topic was bumped and was worried there was a new post about his neuter or something. Whew.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Enjoy the quiet!
My dog has the most shrill bark ever.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh sweet Hitch, I am sorry. Izzo can relate, buddy! Hope you heal up quickly!!!


----------

